# "Move over" law



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

If i am unable to switch lanes, would it be alright to pass slowly? If so, how much slower?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

For the love of God USMC dont get the man killed!!!

Yes you can slow down to a safe speed but I would recommend that as soon as you see the lights start trying to get into the other lane. I have sadly been driving for about 20 years and have been able to move over even before it became a law with no problem. 

LOOK AHEAD!!!!!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Just camp out in the left lane like everyone else. Problem solved.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Boston you're not allowed to drive on any roads where the Move over Law can be enforced hahaha.....I think the law says 20mph below the posted speed limit if it's not safe to change lanes.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> No, No, No, that's MY LANE. Stay the F out of it.


Isnt the breakdown lane is the dodge's lane?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

MA Hwy had signs advising there is now a "Move Over Law". It stated to listen to 1700 AM for info. In typical MA fashion, there was no info or any signal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

MSP75 said:


> MA Hwy had signs advising there is now a "Move Over Law". It stated to listen to 1700 AM for info. In typical MA fashion, there was no info or any signal.


In an attempt to get the most bang for his buck under todays tight financial constraints, the Coupe is only paying for AM airtime when the roads are heavily populated and noone can move over anyways..........

:beat::beat::beat::beat::beat::beat::beat::beat::beat::beat::beat::beat:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> No, No, No, that's MY LANE. Stay the F out of it.





mtc said:


> Oh - I beg to differ !!!
> 
> It's been MY lane for years now!!


Negative, negative, negative. Neither of you two muldoons have a "company car", so keep it to the right.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Just keep an eye out for the State flagmen. They should be able to direct you when its safe to pull to the left lane.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> No, No, No, that's MY LANE. Stay the F out of it.


As long as you move out of the Trooper Lane when I am behind you, we will have no issues.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

It's all just _common sense_ to move over or slow down, when a trooper is on a stop or any other dept. lights are flashing. No need to streak by at 74mph and skin or run into someone....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

yes but 80% of people have no common sense, otherwise we wouldn't need cops.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Please read the ""official"" - Move Over Law on the MSP Website

March 18, 2009 - For immediate release: 
*State Officials, AAA and Trooper Struck on Roadway to Remind Drivers to "Move Over" Per New Law*

The Executive Office of Public Safety and Security, Massachusetts State Police, state transportation officials, emergency responders, roadway maintenance professionals and other concerned parties gathered today to raise awareness of the state's new Move Over Law and promote safe driving across the Commonwealth. Joining them was State Trooper Dana Cresta, who was injured when he was struck by a driver last year while he was out of his cruiser on a prior motor vehicle stop. The new Move Over Law, which takes effect March 22, aims to protect police, firefighters, paramedics, tow truck drivers, and all roadside emergency and maintenance workers. *The law requires all drivers approaching a stationary emergency or maintenance vehicle with flashing lights to move to the next adjacent lane if it is safe to do so, and, barring that, to reduce their speed. Drivers who violate the Move Over Law face a fine of up to $100.*
"In just four days the Move Over Law will take effect, and we want to get the word out to all drivers to help protect our emergency and maintenance vehicle workers," EOPSS Director of Highway Safety Sheila Burgess said at the event, held at State Police General Headquarters in Framingham. "Making it home safely can be as simple as slowing down and moving over when you are faced with vehicles on the side of the road. Not doing so can have serious or even fatal consequences."
Every year, first responders across the country are injured or killed while providing emergency roadside help. In recent months, several Massachusetts state troopers have been injured on the job. According to the Merit Rating Board, in 2008 there were nearly 2,000 violations of Chapter 89 Sec. 7a which deals with obstructing emergency vehicles including failure to yield and following too closely.
"The Massachusetts State Police know all too dearly the consequences of drivers failing to use caution when approaching troopers, local police officers, firefighters, EMTs, tow drivers and highway workers who are performing their duties at the side of the road," said Colonel Mark F. Delaney, superintendent of the State Police. "We are grateful to the Patrick Administration and the Legislature for making this much needed new law a priority, and helping protect those whose job is to protect the public."
Added MassHighway Commissioner Luisa Paiewonsky: "Obeying the Move Over Law will help protect drivers, as well as officers and highway workers, from needless injury or even death. Highway safety is a top priority in Massachusetts thanks to a strong partnership among agencies who are dedicated to saving lives and reducing injuries on our roadways. This law is an important step in improving road safety."

Executive Office of Public Safety - - Press Release


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

OCKS said:


> yes but 80% of people have no common sense, otherwise we wouldn't need cops.


I would probably stretch it to 90%. Why the hell is everyone in a rush!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Careful Ken, I think she might be able to take you.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

If everyone would follow these simple steps driving would be alot safer:

The Smith System

I have used them for years and they have saved my ass more than once.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Full text for anyone interested, as it hasn't been updated on the regular site with all the MGL's. Everything in red is the new Ch. 89, § 7C.



> *Chapter 418 of the Acts of 2008*
> 
> *AN ACT RELATIVE TO OPERATING A MOTOR VEHICLE WHEN APPROACHING STATIONARY EMERGENCY VEHICLES.*
> _Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows:_
> ...


http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/seslaw08/sl080418.htm


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

I want to go home OBIE!!!! this explains the 11:45 arrival.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Either way it would be fun.........
> 
> Hey, Hay, Hay, This is an ass Whoopin contest, I'll bring the Whoopin, you bring the ass. :beat:


Some guys pay top dollar for that type of treatment behind closed doors


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I backed up state the other day on the bridge with a DMV. One guy in a construction truck stayed in the right lane. Everyone pulled over.

Construction guy gets stopped by yours truly and released with a verbal. Was on the 17th and I dont think it took effect yet. (also I was not in my city)


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

fra444 said:


> I backed up state the other day on the bridge with a DMV. One guy in a construction truck stayed in the right lane. Everyone pulled over.
> 
> Construction guy gets stopped by yours truly and released with a verbal. Was on the 17th and I dont think it took effect yet. (also I was not in my city)


There's always 90-14...


----------

